# First Meal Served on CZ out of Chicago at 2:00pm



## Nana (Jan 28, 2018)

My apologies as I believe some kind person posted which meals are served on which trains. But I can't find it. Just wondering if we'll have lunch available on the Zephyr when we depart Chicago at 2:00pm, or if dinner will be the first meal served. Normally, we do eat lunch earlier. But we are arriving Chicago via train and connecting to the CZ. Not sure how much time we'll have to eat before boarding CZ.

Thanks!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 28, 2018)

Dinner is the first meal on the CZ out of Chicago


----------



## Nana (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks. After a little more searching, I believe I found the answers. But you folks are great, taking time to answer our questions.


----------



## willem (Jan 28, 2018)

Nana said:


> After a little more searching, I believe I found the answers.


Please, anyone who finds answers, post a link to the answers. The question will almost certainly come up again, and it could simplify the future search.


----------



## tomfuller (Jan 29, 2018)

There are several food options inside Chicago Union station including deep dish pizza and Chinese food. If you are in a rush to catch the 2PM train, bring along some

string cheese or other portable food to tide you over until dinner is served. You will be asked what time you want to get to the dining car for dinner by on board

staff.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 29, 2018)

The first meal out of Chicago on the CZ is Dinner, so those looking for lunch will need to eat either in or near Union Station. If in a hurry, I found a couple good places in the station where the meals were ready to go so I put them in my carry on to eat in my room once on board.


----------



## Bill M. (Jan 30, 2018)

There is a terrific "Food Court" in Union Station, which will satisfy some basic needs, and make you enjoy your dinner with some new-found friends (hopefully) at your dinner on the CZ.

If you have time, there are some great restaurants in Union Station the area. But your 2PM is the magic hour. Enjoy your journey. Don't miss the unicorns.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 30, 2018)

The first meal on every long distance train out of Chicago (except for the LSL which has no meal out of CHI is dinner. If you have more time than to eat in the food court upstairs at Union Station but not enough time to eat in the many restaurants nearby,another option is to go to CVS (1/2 block away) or Walgreens (1 block away) to stock up on supplies for your trip. Both also sell ready made sandwiches, salads and liquor and other beverages that you can bring with you.


----------

